# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle شروحات :  شرح رقم (1) كيفية استخدام دونجل EFT وتجربة تعريب وشرح بعض الخصائص

## IMIM@HACK99



----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

